# AMELI Certificate for son



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

My son broke his wrist last weekend, and I have been asked by the hospital to provide the social security certificate and the mutuelle certificate for him. I sent the mutuelle certificate (who told me the reference number was the same as AMELI) - I also sent my AMELI certificate, but the hospital says they need the AMELI certificate for my son.

I have looked all over the options in my account but cannot see where that would be. Any ideas?

thnks


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

print attestation de droits from the ameli website and choose to include the whole family (you should be able to see that your son is attached to you) ... if not, then your son is not covered and if this is a mistake you have to talk to the CPAM right away.


----------

